# For those of you concerned with stuck fermentations



## honkey (Mar 19, 2011)

I thought I would share my experience so far with skeeter pee fermentation. A few weeks ago I helped a friend make his first batch. After we were done boiling, I found out that he didn't have yeast energizer or a slurry or starter. We decided to roll with it and we stirred and let it sit for 24 hours. The next day, he dropped in 2 packets of EC-1118... It is nearly done fermenting. It has taken a while, but it is getting there. I just pitched yeast into my first batch. I did have energizer and nutrient, but I just rehydrated three packets of yeast with a very small amount of sugar for 15 minutes and tossed it in. I will update this when fermentation picks up. I think I will see it picking up in the next day or so. I also think i could have gotten by with 2 packets just fine, but I need this to be bottled before May 3rd.


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 20, 2011)

I have seen this product, but I do not have any experiance with it. It comes from lalvin. I am sure some other LHBS carry it, but in case you can't find it here is mine. http://homebrew4less.com/

LD2310 Liquor Quik Accelevin K.C.2 (Ferments Wine Kits In 5 Days) 
LIQUOR QUIK ACCELEVIN K.C.2 AcceleVIN™ K.C.2. contains a special blend of selected wine yeast mixed with 3 different nutrient salts. When added with the standard 5g yeast sachet contained in most wine kit add-packs, will reduce the fermentation time from 21 to 5 days, with minimal loss of bouquet or taste. The inclusion of two Super-Kleer K.C. fining agents will ensure the wine clears within 48 hours. Recommended for use with any low-medium end and fruit wine kits NOT containing Super-Kleer K.C. E.g. Winexpert/Vineco, Mosti Mondiale and other miscellaneous kits. If your kit ONLY contains gelatine, isinglass or sparkolloid, you will require the K.C.2. version. Add the AcceleVIN™ K.C.2. yeast/nutrient package along with your 5 g yeast sachet (included in your wine kit) to the fermenter. Gently stir the wine to dissolve the nutrients. Now follow your specific wine kit directions. INGREDIENTS: EC-1118 Wine Yeast, Yeast Nutrients, Kieselsol, Chitosan 
In Stock 

It's just an Idea. I have always wondered about it.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 21, 2011)

1118 or 1116 will start stuck fermentations, usually. i would not want a fermentation to go to fast (creates too much heat), unless for a specific reason. the 1118/1116 both usually work fast enough!


----------



## Shahram_sharifi (Jan 26, 2015)

Please let me know if I need to add an extra 1118 wine yeast sachet , or its included in 60 gram accelevin k.c.2 ?


----------



## topkeg (Feb 23, 2015)

Started a 7 gallon batch of pee with about 3 pounds of plums added. 1.070 starting SG. Fermented like crazy from the start. Racked in to carboy and gallon jugs with some energizer/nutrient blend at about the typical 1.050, fermenting so much it was smoking out of the airlocks! Now after about three weeks it's come to a screeching halt at 1.020. Been at 1.020 for a week. What do y'all think?


----------



## Arne (Feb 24, 2015)

Shahram_sharifi said:


> Please let me know if I need to add an extra 1118 wine yeast sachet , or its included in 60 gram accelevin k.c.2 ?



According to the instructions in the post above, you should. Looks like they are recomending it for use in kits, but would probably speed up your other ferments too. And welcome to the forum. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Feb 24, 2015)

topkeg said:


> Started a 7 gallon batch of pee with about 3 pounds of plums added. 1.070 starting SG. Fermented like crazy from the start. Racked in to carboy and gallon jugs with some energizer/nutrient blend at about the typical 1.050, fermenting so much it was smoking out of the airlocks! Now after about three weeks it's come to a screeching halt at 1.020. Been at 1.020 for a week. What do y'all think?



I know you are in Houston, but how warm is the wine. Should be 75 or maybe a little higher. If you let the S.P. get cold it will slow down and maybe stick. Arne.


----------



## topkeg (Feb 24, 2015)

It's in a bedroom/wine room, never goes below 68, probably 68-75 average this time of year. I also have a batch of orange wine on almost the same schedule that is stuck at about the same place. This is the first time I have had any problems with stuck fermentation on my SP. Just seems odd that it was kicking *** then came to such a screeching halt. I hope I din't introduce a bacteria yeast killer in it. I might try Jack Kellers un-sticking plan this weekend.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 24, 2015)

topkeg said:


> It's in a bedroom/wine room, never goes below 68, probably 68-75 average this time of year. I also have a batch of orange wine on almost the same schedule that is stuck at about the same place. This is the first time I have had any problems with stuck fermentation on my SP. Just seems odd that it was kicking *** then came to such a screeching halt. I hope I din't introduce a bacteria yeast killer in it. I might try Jack Kellers un-sticking plan this weekend.



That is weird, topkeg. This is just a speculation, which I don't really believe in my heart. Let me ask: What yeast did you use? Is it possible that, the heat from your fermentation plus your (relatively high) room temperature raised the must temperature high enough to kill your yeast? Some yeasts cannot tolerate temperatures over 70 F (although most can withstand higher than that). What yeast was in there?


----------



## topkeg (Feb 24, 2015)

Good ole EC1118


----------



## heatherd (Feb 24, 2015)

That IS weird. I would add nutrient and repitch with a different strain.


----------



## dsm1212 (Apr 17, 2015)

Just started my first batch. Used the slurry from a SI Pinot Grigio kit. The slurry was in my fridge a couple days. Added the slurry two days ago and I don't see anything yet. Holding my ear down to it I do think I hear some fizzing, but I see nothing.

Anything I can do to goose it along? The instructions mention stirring so I did that last night, just a quick 10 second stir. Room is about 70. Anything else to do or just sit tight?

steve


----------



## PapaO (Apr 17, 2015)

dsm1212 said:


> Just started my first batch. Used the slurry from a SI Pinot Grigio kit. The slurry was in my fridge a couple days. Added the slurry two days ago and I don't see anything yet. Holding my ear down to it I do think I hear some fizzing, but I see nothing.
> 
> Anything I can do to goose it along? The instructions mention stirring so I did that last night, just a quick 10 second stir. Room is about 70. Anything else to do or just sit tight?
> 
> steve


 
You should stir the s*** out of it to twice a day to get oxygen in to it. I use a whisk on a drill for 3 to 5 minutes before and after work. I start with 1 pack of ec1118 and make a starter of some invert sugar for 8 gallons and never had a stuck fermentation. I also don’t add the last bottle of juice I use it to dissolve the sugar to back sweeten .


----------



## dsm1212 (Apr 17, 2015)

PapaO said:


> You should stir the s*** out of it to twice a day to get oxygen in to it. I use a whisk on a drill for 3 to 5 minutes before and after work. I start with 1 pack of ec1118 and make a starter of some invert sugar for 8 gallons and never had a stuck fermentation. I also don’t add the last bottle of juice I use it to dissolve the sugar to back sweeten .



Ok will do. When I got home tonight there is a very fine fizz going on. Not nearly as virulent as from grapes, but it is fermenting. Is that it or should it get all crazy foamy like regular wine does?

steve

Edit: It frothed up pretty good when I whipped it. So I think it's going now. Will try to do this once or twice a day as you say. How long does fermentation usually take for pee anyhow? 7-10 days?


----------



## dsm1212 (Apr 20, 2015)

This is going faster than expected now. Even though the fermentation is kind of gentle, it's steady. Whipping it up a couple of times seems to help, thanks. I checked it yesterday and overnight it was suddenly down to 1.040 so I re-energized it according to the recipe. Forgot to check this morning but I think I'll be <.998 range by tomorrow or wednesday. Does anyone filter their skeeter pee after it settles out?

steve


----------

